# New to the forum, thought I'd share my fish!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! 
I just found this forum today and thought I'd share one of my set ups!

It's a 5 gallon bow front, with 6700K light, kept at around 82 degrees and chock full of plants! It's home to Magikarp and a Nerite snail, Shellder


























Here's a video of him swimming around, it's better quality that pictures I have! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWrCMYG29E

I picked up a solid gray/silver king plakat today and I'm very excited about it! I'm going to wait for him to settle in to his new home (another 5 gallon bow) before posting!
Very excited to be a part of this forum, I look forward to learning from everyone!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

Love Magikarp! He's beautiful!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, that's a lovely tank! The YT video was great. The pics were way too big to get an idea. But Magikarp is to die for. I love pk


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, they are huge! Sometimes when I use imgur this happens, I'll stick to photobucket next time!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know imgur. Always photobucket with me. When I upload pics for this site I do it off my computer. It always resizes for me lol


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Gorgeous fish, and welcome to our forum!!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you! I love it already!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Hehehe!!! You named them after pokemon! I love that!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey there, I used to be from Malden!!! Welcome to the forum fellow betta lover, and neighbor I love your fishy..I was like Hello there fishy..close up..lol..looks like you keep your plants really nice..this is such a great forum, you will meet a lot of new friends, keep those pix coming..Glad to have you here.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice tank! And I just love Magikarp and his grumpy face, hehe.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

lelei said:


> Hey there, I used to be from Malden!!! Welcome to the forum fellow betta lover, and neighbor I love your fishy..I was like Hello there fishy..close up..lol..looks like you keep your plants really nice..this is such a great forum, you will meet a lot of new friends, keep those pix coming..Glad to have you here.



Thank you!


----------



## MissLyss1024 (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful fish and plants! What kind of plants are those on the bottom? The grass-looking ones?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Brazilian microsword, and thank you!


----------

